# Custom Rhinestone Transfers



## rhinestoneshirts (Mar 15, 2008)

I do alot of my own designs for rhinestone transfers. I currently use the free version of GemMaster which is awful. Sometimes I submit designs using that for quotes. Other times I send my original artwork and the company digitizes it for me. The problem is that no matter how descriptive I am as far as what color I want where, desired stone size, etc. It seems my digitized design has to be tweaked sometimes 2 or 3 times before it looks the way I want it. that can get costly when set up fees are involved and is time consuming. Can anyone suggest any other software for me to use to try and do the digitizing myself. I understand that the company still may have to put it into the format they can use but doing it myself will make them more aware of what I want. Is there a good version of GemMaster that can be purchased? If so where do I buy it? Most of the companies I use for manufacturing use the good version of GemMaster. Is there any other software available? I am happy with the stone quality of the company I use so I don't want to switch. I just want to be able to experiment with the initial digitizing myself.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

The next level of software for that would cost around $2000.00 I can supply you with a link to the software company ,I am not affiliated in any way and in light of hand slapping thats been going on here in the forums I would ask you to PM me.


----------



## bling bling (Aug 1, 2008)

Gem Master is made by the same people that make the rhinestone machine and is included in the machine sale. You can email them directly to inquire about purchasing it seperately. PM me for the contact info!!

Rhonda


----------



## siemed (Aug 4, 2008)

Can someone please tell me where I can find a free copy of Gem Master? The only software I can found if I search for Gem mater are games. I would like to try the software.

Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## Dan2008 (Feb 4, 2010)

I would also like to try this, Anyone know a link for it?


----------

